# Wart Removal?



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nikko's had this wart on his snout for about as long as I've had him (maybe longer and I just didn't notice it when I got him, not sure)... about 2 1/2 yrs. It doesn't seem to bug him, it's not changing size or shape, but it's ugly lookin. The vet said he'd remove it if I put him under for teeth cleaning or neutering, but he wasn't worried about it otherwise.

I was wondering though, do human methods of wart removal work on dogs? I doubt the topical application stuff would be good within inches from his eyes, but the wart pads or even the old remedy of using duct tape? 





And PS, the reason I'm not expecting to put him under is that I'm using the petzlife gel on his teeth and because, at almost 9, it's more risky to put him under than to go without neutering.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Duct tape on a wart????.....never heard of that!!!! Share the details....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I wouldn't use duct tape on a dog. As for human skin warts...if you cover the wart with duct tape every day, it will disappear slowly. I think the tape removes enough of the surface of the wart when it's removed. My son had a wart on his thumb and the dermatologist gave him salicylic (I'm not sure of the spelling) acid gel and said to apply a drop once a day and cover with duct tape. I couldn't believe it would work, but it did. As for your dog, I'd let the vet do the removal.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

if you have a wart, put a piece of duct tape over it and over a mm or so of the surrounding skin and leave it for about a week, try to keep it super dry. the tape seals and suffocates the wart's root under it and when you peel the tape off in a week or 10 days, the wart comes up with it. it's been done in my fam for years!

not letting the vet do the removal because he wants to put Nikko under to do it, which brings on risks of that, which is why I posted here since I'd never put him through unnecessary risks to remove something that's more cosmetic than anything else at this point!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I never!!!!







Here's me off to the doctor last week to get a wart taken off my arm after trying twice to freeze it off without success







and you ladies are telling me I could have done it with Duct Tape!!!!







I have had this thing for years and it was driving me crazy itching so I went and the doc burnt it off with some electrode thingy. Well if it comes back I now know to kill it off once and for all with some duct tape...










As for your pup, I would leave the treatment of that wart to your vet personally, or if it's not bothering your dog or you that much why not just leave it be


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

> Well I never!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I could, but it's really ugly and I have to either keep his facial hair longer to cover it (which means he gets food stains and things) or risk hitting it with the clippers when I cut him down, neither of which is a great option. I just wondered if there was an alternative to putting him under to remove it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=308624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's best you talk to your vet about it really if it's that bad, I would say he would need to be put under for a surgical removal, they can control the bleeding that way much easier and it would be much less stressful for him. I am not sure that the wart removal products used for humans would be suitable for your pup and perhaps duct tape may irritate him too.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

There is a way to only sedate him (not all the way under) for just a wart removal. We do it at work all the time. The dog is given a mild sedative, is still conscious, and the vet takes the caudery thingy, and scrapes it off, 1 2 3. The dog is fine, doesn't even notice what's going on, the wart is gone, and there is no anestesia involved.
Maybe you could ask your vet about it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems to me the best time is as the vet says ..when you have a dental done. That way the dog is under anyway and it's done in a minute or two so no added anesthesia concerns. I wouldn't put tape or acids on a dog's face or anywhere for that matter. They may injure themselves trying to get it off.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Daisy had a dental and a couple of "old lady" moles removed. They were huge, and starting to bother her. She was 13-years-old, and came through like a champ. I'm also using Petzlife on her, but wanted to start with nice, clean teeth and gums. She was so old, I didn't want to risk the bacteria getting in her blood stream. I'm hoping now, with good upkeep, she will not need another dental.

My LuLu has a growth right next to her eye. The vet said if it weren't so close to her eye, he could remove it without anesthesia. She doesn't need a teeth-cleaning, and it's not bothering her, so I will just let it be for now. She is also 13-years-old.


----------

